# probleme ipod nano 6g écran.



## leonardozalum (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un pb sur l'écran de l'ipod nano 6g qui est "bloqué": je l'ai ouvert, pour débloquer le bouton power, qui était resté coincé, un fois remonté, le tactile marchait très mal, et je n'arrivais plus a naviguer dans les menus, donc je ne sais pas si c'est du a de l'air entre la vitre est l'écran ou autre chose. pourriez vous m'éclaircir? merci


----------

